# A gratuitous shot of me at work!



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

A bit of self indulgence on my part but I don't often get the opportunity to have my photo taken while working!


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Which field where you in? :tumbleweed:


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

How much bug remover do you use on that :doublesho


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

I'll be honest, I use the local guys. It's £15 though, they count it as a large vehicle!


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

just glad your not a window cleaner


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Very nice. So is this your new bus. Will you be doing any paint correction on it or did the dealership blag you into getting Supaguard or DiamondBrite and tell you, you needn't wash the vehicle ever again? Lol.


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Even if the dealership charged £300 for supaguard it'd be worth it.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

turbosnoop said:


> Which field where you in? :tumbleweed:


He must be Superman to have taken that piccy


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Do you pilot it or are you 'cabin crew', pushing the duty free and drinks trolley around ?


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I would love a job like yours very envious but now totally past it!!!


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

It was taken by my playmate for the day.


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

As it got into position behind us


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

turbosnoop said:


> Which field where you in? :tumbleweed:


That field there, in his tractor


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Cracking pics.


----------



## grapefruit (Dec 29, 2014)

If there was a 'jealous' emoticon, I'd spam the page with them.


----------



## spudley_1988 (Apr 7, 2014)

My palms are a tad sweaty just looking at the pics due to severe height fear. Unreal pictures though, must have been some camera to catch you in the tractor lol


----------



## TOMMY_RS (Aug 2, 2010)

Your very near the edge in that last photo! What a fantasic job though.


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

I didn't take the photos, I stayed on the flight deck throughout. I have a fear of heights as well and although I have spent time at the back of an open ramp before I don't enjoy it!


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Sveneng said:


> I didn't take the photos, I stayed on the flight deck throughout. I have a fear of heights as well and although I have spent time at the back of an open ramp before I don't enjoy it!


What's your job then ?


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

I was the Captain on the C17 in the photos.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Sveneng said:


> I was the Captain on the C17 in the photos.


And you're scared of heights?....:lol:, sorry


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

You'd be surprised at how many Aircrew get vertigo!


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Sveneng said:


> I was the Captain on the C17 in the photos.


Top man doing a top job along with your crew.

What a job/life you have, hats off to you buddy!


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

respect to you Sveneng I've seen where the C17 goes what it does when it gets there then you have to face the same problems flying out .Big stones man, you and your crew .
Daz


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

I have flown in the C-17 many times. I remember when the RAF first got them to use operationally. I was in the Falklands at the time when (ZZ171 I think it was) I first stepped on board. 

Totally amazing bits of kit that is more than capable. 

It took long enough to refuel the beast never mind a full correction detail!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Amazing  Respect.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Awesome job. I see the C17 has just been over to Tunisia to bring back survivors of the tragedy. 

A friend of mine is in the RAF too. He's in the A400M, when it's cleared for flying of course.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

R E S P E C T :thumb::thumb:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

rojer386 said:


> I have flown in the C-17 many times. I remember when the RAF first got them to use operationally. I was in the Falklands at the time when (ZZ171 I think it was) I first stepped on board.
> 
> Totally amazing bits of kit that is more than capable.
> 
> It took long enough to refuel the beast never mind a full correction detail!


you served in the Falklands war .Notice please I said war and not conflict
Daz


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

zippo said:


> you served in the Falklands war .Notice please I said war and not conflict
> Daz


Not quite! The C-17 was no where near the Falklands war.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Amazing shots! With that last picture, aeroplanes look mean in the air!


----------

